# Carpet beetles with a twist



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't think diatomaceous earth will help since your situation is pretty severe. You should determine the type of beetle you are dealing with. (post pics here if possible). If you happen to deal with black beetles just call an exterminator since those will destroy your property really fast. Or you can try to kill them off yourself (not recommended). 

Look for larvaes in rugs,carpets,clothing,foam or certain soft-ish materials. You can use boric acid to kill off larvae on carpets etc. Just make sure to vaccum it off 2hours after application. Moth balls can also do some work for ya.


----------



## TorontoMike (Dec 13, 2012)

PD_Lape said:


> I don't think diatomaceous earth will help since your situation is pretty severe. You should determine the type of beetle you are dealing with. (post pics here if possible). If you happen to deal with black beetles just call an exterminator since those will destroy your property really fast. Or you can try to kill them off yourself (not recommended).
> 
> Look for larvaes in rugs,carpets,clothing,foam or certain soft-ish materials. You can use boric acid to kill off larvae on carpets etc. Just make sure to vaccum it off 2hours after application. Moth balls can also do some work for ya.


Thank you for your response.

Looking at photos online myself, I'm fairly certain they're the black carpet beetles. The twist again is I'm not comfortable spraying anything in my house because my wife is pregnant - unless someone can tell me that things are safe if I keep her out of the house for a few days after spraying.


----------



## chris67663 (Mar 3, 2015)

Immediately and directly remove the carpet beetles with a vacuum. This should be the first thing you do to get rid of Carpet Beetles. Just go ahead and suck those suckers right up. Make sure to get their babies too; they’re the hairy little caterpillar looking type things. The larva are the stage of the Carpet Beetle that is most harmful to fabrics. 

Wash your fabrics in hot, soapy water to make sure you get rid of carpet beetles, their larva, and their eggs. Like many pests that feed on animal waste (by waste, I mean remains), Carpet Beetle eggs are incredibly resilient. You’ll need to get all of the clothes and fabrics you think are infested into hot water and soap right away. Hell, use the pre-wash just to make sure you get everything. If you’re dealing with a rug or a carpet, you’ll want to hire a steam cleaner from your local hardware store or have a professional come in and do the job for you.

Pest control north Sydney


----------

